# Calculate % of Foundation Bred QH



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not good at the percentages but looking at her pedigree I'd say she'll probably have a pretty high percentage.


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Give me a minute and I'll get it for you. I've done this several times this week haha!


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, so using allbreedpedigree (which is not always 100% accurate), Lena Barrett would be 88.28% foundation bred.


----------



## Kailex (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just because I'm curious, how do you figure out the percentage?


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

I use the formula provided here: 

FQHA: Calculating Your Horse's Foundation Quarter Horse Percentage


----------

